# Field Report on the New Canon 100-400mm f/4.5 – f/5.6 USM II-Scott Kelby



## Nelu (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi guys,

I came across this article and I found it interesting:
http://scottkelby.com/2014/field-report-on-the-new-canon-100-400mm-f4-5-f5-6-usm-ii/

"Q. *Who is this designed for lens for?*
A. _I’d say it’s really designed for daytime sports photographer and for wildlife photographers, but of course it will take a picture of whatever you aim it at, so you’ll see everybody from wedding photographers to portrait photographers using this same lens, especially at its size/weight and price..._"

The problem is that quite often wildlife is most active at dusk or dawn. It isn`t unusual to have to take photos at games late afternoon or in the evening so maybe it`s a good idea to rent it before actually pulling the trigger.
What do you think?
Cheers

Nelu


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 17, 2014)

I think it's always a good idea to rent before you buy a spendy lens. That said at 400 and 5.6 I think for low light we are going to be shooting at high ISO


----------



## Eldar (Dec 17, 2014)

Very tempting as a low weight and compact companion for travel and hiking ...


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 17, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Very tempting as a low weight and compact companion for travel and hiking ...



+1


----------

